# توضيح لقصدي (افكار جديدة لمشروع تخرج)



## المعمارية نورهان (31 يوليو 2008)

اقصد ب بافكار جديدة لمشاريع تخرج انواع جديدة يعني مثلا (الفندق الطبيعي)
وغيرة من مسميات المشاريع بالاضافة الى صور للمشروع او على الاقل معلومة عن المشروع

لاني في سنة 5 وبصراحة محتارة ومش عارفة اشتغل مشروعي اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

واكيد ولو بمعلومة بسيطة منكم راح استفيد

ومشكورة خالص للى رد علي بالاول وللي راح يرد علي 

وانشاللة تكون المعلومة وصلت عشان تقدروا تساعدوني


----------



## وائل ايراجون (31 يوليو 2008)

ان شاء الله افيدك اخت نورهان انتظرى المشاريع


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (1 أغسطس 2008)

يا ريت تساعدوني انا كمان بهالموضوع لأنو حتى انا طالبة سنة خامسة بسوريا و حاليا عم بدور على موضوع مميز لمشروع التخرج 
يا ريت نتعاون كلنا بهالموضوع
و شكرا كتير الكن


----------



## المعمارية نورهان (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور يا باشمهندس وائل 
وانا في الانتظار
واكيد (المهندسة دنياقديما) راح نستفيد من بعض وانا اي معلومة راح احصل عليها راح ابعتها ليكي
على امل انك تستفيدي منها (-:


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا كتير نورهان كلك ذوق و انا نشالله اذا عندي شي ممكن يفيدك رح ابعتلك ياه


----------



## وائل ايراجون (1 أغسطس 2008)

*دى بعض المشاريــــــع واسف ان كنت اتأخرت فى الرد*

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم _
________​ 
_المشروع الاول "" مركز الأبحاث المتكامل للعلوم البيئية والحياة البرية ""_
_




_​ 


_المشروع التانى "" مقر رئاسة الجمهورية المصري ""_
_



_​ 


_المشروع الثالث "" Football Club "":_
_



_​ 
_يتبع_
_......_​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (1 أغسطس 2008)

*فى تانى....*

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
_______


_المشروع الرابع "" Terminal Station "":_
_



_


_المشروع الخامس "" Minia Tecnology Research Center "":_
_



_



_المشروع السادس "" Internation Port "":_
_



_

_يتبع ......_
​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (1 أغسطس 2008)

*لسه فى تانى ......*

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
______

_المشروع السابع ه "" منتجع سياحي بيئي "":_
_



_



_المشروع الثامن "" مركز أبحاث بترول "":_
_



_



_المشروع التاسع " Biotechnology Reserch Center "":_
_



_



_يتبع ........_​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (1 أغسطس 2008)

*لســــه تانى .....*

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
_____


_المشروع العاشــر "" مجمع تعليمي خدمي متطور في اسوان "":_
_




_



_المشروع الحادى عشر "" Agricultural Research Center In Minia "":_
_



_




_المشروع الثانى عشر Minia Monuments Reparation Research Center "":_
_



_


_يتبــــع......_​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (1 أغسطس 2008)

*سمعونى دعوه حلوه بقـــا ..... ولسه فى تانى لو عايزين ويارب يا رب تفيدك المشاريع .....*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
_____


المشروع الثالث عشر  "" Egypt Desert Grndprix ""..







المشروع الرابع عشر "" مجمع صناعات زراعية ""...







المشروع الخامس عشر "" Bahareya Musium ""






المشروع السادس عشر "" متحف الكرنك "":








المشروع السابع عشر "" Nuclear Power Station "":







يتبع ......​


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (1 أغسطس 2008)

لك الله يخليلنا ياك يا احلى وائل عن جد فيهن مواضيع جديدة و مميزة 
نشالله بتلاقي كل هالخير ادامك بهالايام
انت طالب اي سنة حتى نساعدك اذا بدك اي شي
لأنو انا الي 3 سنين نازلة على الحياة العملية 
و عندي خبرة بالشغل برا اضافة الى خبرتي الدراسية
فاذا لزمكن اي شي خبروني
موفقين نشالله


----------



## المعمارية نورهان (1 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يوفقك ويساعدك
اكيد استفد خالص من المشاريع 
مشكور خالص يا اخ وائل.................
ولو مافي اي تاخير
وانا الاسفة لاني تعبتك كتيرررررررررررر
واكيد باشمهندسة دنيا راح نستفيد اكتر لو ضلينا مع بعض(-:


 ويا ريت نبقى اصحاب


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (1 أغسطس 2008)

نحنا اكيد صرنا صحاب نورهان كلك ذوق


----------



## وائل ايراجون (2 أغسطس 2008)

يله بالتوفيق للجميع واحنا اخوات ... ولو عايزين حاجه تانى انا تحت امركوا .... سلام


----------



## وائل ايراجون (2 أغسطس 2008)

المهندسه دنيا انا صغير لسه رايح اولى عماره ....


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (2 أغسطس 2008)

على كل انا بساعدك بشو ما بدك و لا تخجل ماشي


----------



## وائل ايراجون (2 أغسطس 2008)

اوكى مهدسه دينا .....ومتشكر ليكوا اوى


----------



## HEBA ABDO (12 أغسطس 2008)

احنا كان مشروع التخرج بتعنا تصميم الجامعة الالكترونية بمدينة بدر (كانت مسابقة نازلة) وبصراحة المشروع جميل جدا


----------



## وائل ايراجون (12 أغسطس 2008)

يا ريت تعرضى المشروع اخت هبـــا ... علشان الكل يستفيد ... تحياتى


----------



## ابوعمر11 (12 أغسطس 2008)

نصيحه من أخ صغير اقبلوها مني 
بعد تجربه انصحكم بالمشاريع التعليميه 
والله انها روعه 

تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## يزن العرابي (9 نوفمبر 2009)

مشششششششششششكور اخي .....................


----------



## nawar alrefaii (16 أبريل 2010)

عنجد المشاريع كتير حلوين يسلمو كتير


----------



## زينه (16 أبريل 2010)

بالتوفيق يانور والف شكر للاخ ووائل على المشاريع المميزه


----------

